# Would you RENT designer shoes?



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been hearing a little bit about this. I can see how it's a great, cheap alternative if you can't afford designer shoes, and want some for something like a wedding or prom.

Here is an Aussie site that offers rental designer shoes including Prada, Gucci, Michael Kors, Christian Louboutin and Chloe:

Fashion for Hire - Latest Designer Fashion - Hire Fashion - Wish to Wear

apparently they also rent handbags! I remember Carrie's PA in the Sex and the City movie did this.

So what do you think? would you do it? Have you done it? are you doing it? LOL


----------



## Roxie (Jun 3, 2009)

What if you break a heal? I don't really like the idea of renting things like that, personally, because I am so clumsy. I've broken a heal before and got pen marks on my hand bag just by brashing past someone who had a pen out, and white clothes and me are a bad combination. So, I wouldn't do it, just because I couldn't trust they would get it back they way they had it to begin with. This could work for those who are more careful or have better luck lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2009)

I think it'd work for a wedding, I mean, really, when would I ever use a pair of satin louboutin d'orsays? probably never, haha! but yes, I guess they must have rules about the treatment of the items.


----------



## Roxie (Jun 3, 2009)

lol, very true, but I'll buy a pair of shoes and only wear them once all the time!



Because they are so nice looking, I won't get rid of them. My mum hired a dress for her wedding, but not the shoes.


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm with Roodie! I'd end up with a monster rental bill!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2009)

lol. It'd be worth it!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 3, 2009)

Just the thought of the possibility of someone's foot fungus is enough for me to say no. I'm just like that....


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2009)

Guess designer panties rentals wouldn't be of interest you either, Aprill? ;D


----------



## Aprill (Jun 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Guess designer panties rentals wouldn't be of interest you either, Aprill? ;D nope, ahah its like renting a roll of ground beef other people have touched and the company tell me its safe!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2009)

LOL! I knew someone would mention this possibility. I suppose hand bags would be safer/less fungally, hehe


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2009)

Depends on what you keep in you handbag? lol


----------



## mynameisanna (Jun 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TOOFACED* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wouldn't tease myself like that



id just be wasting money because id be loving it so much id end up buying them anyways. same here! i could never do that to myself, if i love sth and cant afford it i just have to stop thinking about it, renting it and wearing it once or twice would just make me want it all the more


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 3, 2009)

I also think about the possibilty of catching other disorders/diseases. Athletes foot, no thanks!

I like the concept of borrowing clothing/bags though.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 3, 2009)

That's be such a tease. That last thing I need is an addiction to shoes or purses lol.


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 7, 2009)

No... O_O you do not know where they've been!!!

And you don't need to wear designer shoes to look amazing!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 8, 2009)

as long as they are steralized with alchol i would have no problem, and use some sort of acid to get rid of fungus

But that being said i know that if you wear shoes a lot you make them kinda form to your feet which would stink for those who get them after you.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 12, 2009)

Urgh no thank you. If I can't afford them I'd rather just go with out than catch a verruca of somebody for my trouble!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 12, 2009)

If I felt like renting foot fungus I would but NO Thanks!


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm I agree with many of the above comments. Who knows if these shoes are clean? However, if there was some sort of procedure used to clean the shoes, I think it's a great idea. If I had a big event coming up, I would certainly want to wear a pair of designer shoes. However, after spending money on a dress and who knows what else, who wants to pay for them? All in all, I give it a thumbs up!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 30, 2009)

absolutely not! I don't need nobody else's foot funk! Especially someone I don't know.


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow that is amazing! Yeah, I understand the 'gross factor' behind sharing shoes with a complete stranger, but also the prospect of limitless shoe closet is really tempting! I think it would have to depend on their collection and the price they charge.. But at the same time, there are ways to get designer shoes for much cheaper through sample sales, online sales and etc.. It is definitely something to think about.. Btw.. What site does this!?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 30, 2009)

Fashion for Hire - Latest Designer Fashion - Hire Fashion - Wish to Wear, which is an Aussie site does it, but if you google 'rent designer shoes' lots of results come up from other countries...


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 1, 2009)

Woah! Some of those bags you're paying up to $150 a week to rent!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 1, 2009)

I suppose if i was more into appearance and fashion addicted, i would rent a bag or a pair of shoes if i really needed them to look perfect. However, i think i wouldn't feel comfortable using something that's not mine or can relate to, like my grandma's bag for example. Also, i think this type of rent has a certain type of clients, you should be able to afford that much money for an item. If that was my case, i'd rather put aside the money and get one for myself.


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Jul 2, 2009)

No way. 'Nuf said.


----------



## colormeup (Jul 2, 2009)

Though I don't see myself renting clothes / shoes, why not rent? If your worried about damage I'm sure they'd sell insurance like they do on tuxedos. As for foot fungus, hasn't anyone gone bowling and rented shoes?


----------



## Ricci (Jul 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Though I don't see myself renting clothes / shoes, why not rent? If your worried about damage I'm sure they'd sell insurance like they do on tuxedos. As for foot fungus, hasn't anyone gone bowling and rented shoes? you wear socks when u bowl
high heels u dont


----------



## Saffia (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it's a great idea; not everyone can afford designer footwear, but now they can wear them as a one-off for a special date


----------



## Kagrish (Jul 2, 2009)

No way. I don't spend over $50 on any shoes



. I'm not into designer clothes or shoes or anything. I go the cheap route.


----------

